
newLisp is a Lisp-like, general-purpose scripting language - dpapathanasiou
http://www.newlisp.org/
======
icey
I guess everything old is new again - Here's a decent overview of some of the
past newLisp drama:

[http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2006/04/20/newlisp-an-
intriguin...](http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2006/04/20/newlisp-an-intriguing-
dialect-of-lisp/)

------
eru
Are they still proud of their non-GC? It seems the answer is yes.

<http://www.newlisp.org/MemoryManagement.html>

~~~
jd
I think it's pretty clever. The memory fragmentation caused by incessant
consing leads to gc phase after gc phase. Their ORO trick prevents this, and
as a bonus improves cache locality. They report they also have a true mark and
sweep phase to take care of the corner cases.

Does their ORO scheme have any significant downsides?

~~~
eru
No sharing. And clever compilers can already allocate most conses on the stack
nowadays.

------
amjith
OSNews has a detailed article that takes a deeper look into this new dialect
of Lisp.

<http://www.osnews.com/story/20728/A_Look_at_newLISP>

------
asciilifeform
newLisp reverts 25 years of progress in the Lisp world. It is a disgrace.

